# Aluminum Scope Rings - Torque Specs Needed Please



## Rodonne1 (May 17, 2020)

I’m mounting a set of Trijicon Accupoint 1” scope rings on a Ruger American, what do you guys recommend for the torque specs for the top and bottom half rings screwed together as well as the .5” windage nut on each ring that bolts the ring down to the base. 

Looking for recommendations on these aluminum rings so I don’t strip the threads.
thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## nmurph (May 18, 2020)

Did you contact Trijicon?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 18, 2020)

Rodonne1 said:


> I’m mounting a set of Trijicon Accupoint 1” scope rings on a Ruger American, what do you guys recommend for the torque specs for the top and bottom half rings screwed together as well as the .5” windage nut on each ring that bolts the ring down to the base.
> 
> Looking for recommendations on these aluminum rings so I don’t strip the threads.
> thanks in advance guys!!


good and thumb tight.


----------



## Rodonne1 (May 18, 2020)

nmurph said:


> Did you contact Trijicon?



Yep, I just called them and they said 18” and 50” Lbs...


----------



## transfixer (May 18, 2020)

18in lbs isn't much,  for that matter 50in lbs isn't much either,  if you go by their recommendations I'd recheck them every so often,  and probably use blue loctite on the threads, especially if the rifle has some recoil.    I work with aluminum threaded parts all the time in my line of work, I tend to use torque specs as a guide,  but almost always go over their specs, I don't think engineers factor in real world use when they come up with those .


----------



## nmurph (May 18, 2020)

Bed the rings and use Loctite 

15-22in/lbs is pretty typical.


----------



## Jester896 (May 18, 2020)

if that is what they told you...they want 18 inch pounds on the top caps and 50 inch pounds on the cross bolt that holds the ring to the rail

steel rings are generally 20 and 65 so it isn't off that much


----------



## bullgator (May 24, 2020)

Sounds right. Most steel rings are 65 and 25/lbs.


----------

